# The Beautiful Dog Thread.



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Basically, if you find a dog that is *drop dead gorgeous*, you post a pic of it.  and you HAVE to put what breed it is, unless its just an amazingly purty mutt.

Like... this one!









This is a Mackenzie River Husky.


and this one!








Finnish Lapphund.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Rough Collies









Beagle









Black & Silver Miniature Schnauzer


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Oo, that Beagle is pretty!
I'm a fan of the Ticked variety.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

lol very busy coloring .. I like the lemons and the tri colors


----------



## Life With Atlas (Jan 6, 2008)

*Bernese Mountain Dogs!*
(I get the honour of dogsitting these lovely dogs.)



















*Belgian Shepherds!*
(Well, 'cause you know, I own one!)









(Not mine, but I know him and his mum.)


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Shauni'sMom said:


> *Bernese Mountain Dogs!*
> (I get the honour of dogsitting these lovely dogs.)


 Wow, that picture is absolutely beautiful...


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I love these threads.










I'm really starting to like the Northern breeds..


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Ditto on the northern breeds!








native american indian dog.








Alaskan Klee Kai.








Jamthund.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

you can't beat the Saluki









then the irish setter









and the ibizan hound


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Easy... Dobermans of course!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

_*I*_ think the coated German Shepherd Dog is DDG (drop dead gorgeous).


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

sizzledog said:


> Easy... Dobermans of course!


She is so gorgeous! Do you have an ad in the Doberman magazine? I saw a Kaylee in it and thought she looked sorta familiar...


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Wirehaired Pointing Griffon

From this...









To this...









Me and my bearded lady obsession.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

The papillon. Elegance and beauty they have.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Definitely the Saluki, and that one is a fine example


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

unknown mixed breed, 
some say he has a northen parentage somewhere because of his coat and tail although it's all specualtion.










yes I'm little biased *smiles*


And his other side is white without large paint spots


----------



## Life With Atlas (Jan 6, 2008)

marsha=whitie said:


> Wow, that picture is absolutely beautiful...


Thanks!  I had an awesome subject - he's a very handsome boy.


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

The Samoyed.
(Not mine)


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i am biased but i totally agree with the samoyed!!


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

Oooh, they're all so beautiful. I love the irish setter. right now I'm partial to mutts - LOL!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Here are a couple..."client" dogs of mine and a few of my girl as well....

Cody (golden retriever, Rescue)










Cohiba (Blue Great Dane) and Cracker









Cracker (Hound/Lab)









Memphis (White GSD, 1 year)


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

sizzledog said:


> Easy... Dobermans of course!





FourIsCompany said:


> _*I*_ think the coated German Shepherd Dog is DDG (drop dead gorgeous).


Darn it, you guys had better go buy me a new keyboard. Mine's now all covered in drool 

I'm also a sucker for black/dark sable German shepherds.


----------



## Frost62 (May 24, 2009)

For me its the Dogo Artentino 
Thats just ME
its just so Clean looking,so muscular and bold


----------



## Raggs715 (Feb 27, 2009)

Border Collies, Brains and Beauty does it for me


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I love the red Huskies & also Bernese Mountain Dogs! I love some of the people's dogs that made me fall in love with those breed such as Dob, Pap & Rotties


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Here's another beautiful collie - this is Pebbles, Mal's littermate.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Theirs a R.Collie down my block or two that I VERY much LOVE! Johnnie loves that dog lmao And she is just drop dead gorgeous dog


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Beautiful Dog?

Rottweiler of course. 









I too am drooling over a few on this board. 
Kaylee and Lucy in particular. They are all very Beautiful dogs though.


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

Frost62 said:


> For me its the Dogo Artentino
> Thats just ME
> its just so Clean looking,so muscular and bold


I also think the Dogo is a beautiful dog! 

And the Dobie and GSD are also beautiful. 

And of course I'm biased... the boxer! My boy, Owen (RIP).


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Here's a new one that I haven't posted. Hopefully you'll think she's as beautiful as the guy in the commercial does.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Few more to list

Afghan Hound









Australian Shepherd









Greyhound









Italian Greyhound


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

one more ... 

Vizsla


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm gonna have to go with Inga and say the Rottweiler!

But I'll post a "head shot" of my boy, Clyde, because I think he looks amazing in this picture.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I love blue merle, sooo...

Frosty's half brother Puck...









And my pretty blue Frosty...he didn't get the "poof" genes apparently, but I still think he's pretty...


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

ILuvLucy said:


> Oooh, they're all so beautiful. I love the irish setter. right now I'm partial to mutts - LOL!


I know what you mean! 



sheltiemom said:


> I love blue merle, sooo...
> 
> 
> 
> And my pretty blue Frosty...he didn't get the "poof" genes apparently, but I still think he's pretty...


I'd be glad that he didn't get the "poof" genes: less hair=less work.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

MonicaBH said:


> I'm gonna have to go with Inga and say the Rottweiler!
> 
> But I'll post a "head shot" of my boy, Clyde, because I think he looks amazing in this picture.


Clyde is stunning I tell ya


----------



## YouMeandPupMakes3 (Jun 10, 2009)

More!! More!!!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

This is my girl, Susie. She's my pretty black mutt: every kid that we meet falls in love. 

"ROFLROFLROFL!!!"








This is Chipper, my "happy old-man-dog." He's not really all that pretty, but he's got the most loveable face...


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Here's my stunning boy Frankie


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Haha, its a basset/husky.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

To me, beauty is all about motion. There's no more beautiful sight than dogs playing. Every now and then, you get lucky, and have a camera handy at exactly the right moment:










That's my magnificent mutt on the left, and a 5-month old Weim on the right.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Independent George said:


> To me, beauty is all about motion. There's no more beautiful sight than dogs playing. Every now and then, you get lucky, and have a camera handy at exactly the right moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like this? lol


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

the australian kelpie...woohooo my personal fav


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

OMG the last pic is so my favorite!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

At one point in time I wanted a kelpie... but then I fell in love with Mutts.  They are beautiful dogs!!! GSDGAL, I take it that reds are your favorite? .
they're bodies are very similar to ACD's.... 








well, a lanky-er version.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

I myself own a red cloud kelpie. see last picture in signature, many people believe him to be ashort haired border collie, but there is a line of kelpies that have too much white and cannot be registered, they are know as Red Clouds, i love them.


----------



## dtmowns (Aug 2, 2009)

Australian Shepherd








English Setter








Flat Coated Retriever


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am biased...but the Collies of course!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Shih Tzu!



















And Chihuahua


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have always been a border collie fan, and I found this girl on petfinder today (she is available...). I think she is just gorgeous. 5-ish month old border collie:


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I may be biased but Pembroke Welsh Corgis are the most beautiful dogs to me...









I have a weakness for herding dogs...

Border Collies









Australian Shepherds









Sighthounds are another weakness...

Irish Wolfhounds


----------



## akitalover09 (Jun 10, 2009)

A gorgeous Rottweiler/Collie mix


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I second "dogs in motion"...

Manchester Terrier:









For lack of a better picture... White German-Shepherds:


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok I May be biased with the Terriers ha ha

Be prepared I have lots of favs..










The WestHighland White Terrier










The Scottish Terrier










The Airedale Terrier










Kerry Blue Terrier
I sure love my terriers


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

The Bouvier De Flanders. They are so powerful and beautiful.










Borzoi... I saw one at the dog park the other day and I was just in awe with it, the Borzoi is so Beautiful and graceful.










Scottish DeerHound










The Chesapeake Bay Retriever.. What an amazing dog. my cousins own a couple and they are just so stunning and so powerful I just love them!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

love the Terriers! all of them.. Love the rottie/ collie mix!....heck..i love all of these pics..

But here are a few pics of some favorites..

GSD..any color any time









Cairn Terriers









Mastiff and Mastiff mixes









And any scruffy pups.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow great dog pictures everyone!! Many of you named a couple of my favorites like the Sammie, Golden, P. Corgi, etc. Here are a few that I love that haven't come up yet (sorry I don't know how to post pictures): 

Kooiker Dog: http://breederinfocenter.com/images2/20021228160253_211250_3.jpg

Of course the Coton: http://www.kennels.co.uk/images/CotondeTulear_Cotonstar1.jpg (that's not Luke)

Alaskan Malamute: http://www.fordogtrainers.com/Produ.../Alaskan-Malamute-muzzle-Alaskan-Malamute.jpg

Akita: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5c/Akita_black-and-white.jpg

Canaan Dog: http://www.breederretriever.com/photopost/data/611/canaan_dog1.jpg

Chinook Dog: http://listverse.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/chinnook.jpg

English Shepherd: http://www.englishshepherd.org/photos/SheffieldWeb.jpg

Irish Red and White Setter: http://www.huntingsociety.org/IrishRW3.jpg

Tamaskan Dog: http://www.tamaskan-dog.us/Judy Height Sylka x Anazara.jpg 

Utonagan Dog: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2080/1579331054_72ab2c9b75.jpg?v=0

Sorry last one: The Welsh Springer Spaniel: http://www.greatdogsite.com/admin/uploaded_files/1198061373welsh_springer_spaniel.jpg
(this one has a tail however)


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

a *well bred* American Pit Bull Terrier


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

also...in order



a patterdale terrier

and the tosa inu

and the catahoula leopard dog


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Strauss is the most beautimous black and tan GSD:









But Ranger is beautiful and soulful:









Delphi declares she is the most beautiful AmLine bitch:









While Justin speaks out for the Sables xD:


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Call me biased but these are some of my favorites


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

stinkin_lincoln said:


> I seem to get the impression by you abbreviating "Well bred" that you say my pitty was not a well bred dog. Did you know the American Pitbull Terrier is not a CKC or AKC recognised breed? Why because it is not a breed. It is a mix between The Am. Staff and American Bulldog and many other breeds alike.


i dont know where the heck you got that impression because i never even saw her pic...i post most often from an internet capable cellphone which will only load 4 pics per page..so yeah...wtf? 

and furthermore the american pit bull terrier IS a breed and is one of the oldest american breeds there is. so effing what if it is not recognized by akc or ckc? it is recognized by both ukc and adba...both are reputable registries...one of which...the ukc...PRECEEDS the akc. so again mucho 



> There is no one truly bred pitty over another as all and all what should matter most before it being "well bred" is how it was raised. People have preferences on how a well bred dog should look like. Example, to me German Shepherds Origionated in Germany. Then for some reason US and Canada got a hold of them and now you see Shepherds with a disguisting rear angulation. My late Gunner was an American Show line, after buying him I did more research and my opinions have changed. To me a German Shepherd is a working dog and therefore should look like the picture below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually there are three very well defined standards if you count the akc amstaff standard which is basically a show version of the apbt under a different name. 


Sadie is very cute by the way..her angulation doesnt appear to be the best but that in no way detracts from her being a pretty dog.  my own bitch has some serious faults in her fore assembly but that doesnt make me love her any less.

and structure is important. structure dictates both proper motion and the ability to function. the apbt is a dog that drives from the rear, angles are very important to acheiving proper breed type when selectively breeding for an all purpose working dog such as the APBT.

when i said "well bred" i meant not THIS....the American Bully...overdone strange looking and so far away from the standard that they really should be a different breed...but this is what many people's conception of a pit bull is and that is just plain wrong.

www.apbtconformation.com for further info.

(PS. dont take things so personally. )


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

stinkin, #1 thank you for the compliments on my Delly. None of my dogs are extreme, but I can sure make them look that way. Delphi has 7 points to her championship, Justin has 2 and I just retired him.

Secondly, I think zim's emphasis on Well Bred had nothing to do with your girl (cute baby by the way), but that the dog she posted was her personal ideal of what a well bred Pit Bull looks like ^_^

Delphi says, "Look! I r moderate!":









Delphi says, "Look! I r crazy extreme!"









Delphi says, "Really, I r just a Pretty Pretty Princess."









Delphi says, "I also like to move it move it."


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I am totally biased, but I think Summer is the prettiest dog ever.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

actually Tatonka's Inwah (the dog I originally posted) is generally what is considered to be well bred..She is pure Sorrells bloodline. 

lol.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, er, um, I'm a little biased but...










But really, any big beautiful black dog will do....


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

I suppose I should clarify.

Inwah is conformationally correct. I have somewhat of a personal preference for Sorrells dogs but that has nothing to do with being conformationally correct. 

I have a personal preference for another line that isn't quite as old as Sorrells but still good..in addition to being conformationally correct.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Winnie, I do believe that pibble you posted is a blue xD!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh no, my Trent is absolutely gorgeous









err... here, a more flattering picture









Xeph - even that angulated picture of Delphi isn't so angulated, compared to other dogs I've seen. I saw a good thread somewhere on another forum about how you can make a dog look really angulated or roachy, though.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Winnie, I do believe that pibble you posted is a blue xD!


I think you're right! As you can tell I know nothing about the breed other than they can make for some beautiful pups.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Hey, I love bloo myself xD! Blue GSDs are interesting!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

yes that's a bloo.


bloo kraut dogs? wazzat look like?

(if pits can be 'pibbles' , gsds can be 'kraut dogs'...unless you prefer bierdogs  )


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm from Wisconsin, we're going with bierdogs xD


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Here's a drop dead beauty dog!*



sizzledog said:


> Easy... Dobermans of course!


Here's my two MOST .. BEAUTIFUL dogs are in my avatar & siggy


----------



## mjw6789 (May 25, 2009)

I'll have to go with the Long Haired Akita 






























But then again, I'm just as biased as everyone else...


----------



## jayleeb (Aug 4, 2009)

my snickers belongs is the list of one of the most beautiful dogs ever he is ....... chiuaha, pomerranium, wiener dog, maltese, silky terrier.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I think you mean Chihuahua and Pomeranian ^_^ Cute baby


----------



## Megalodon (Aug 7, 2009)

Greater Swiss Mountain Dog. One of my absolute favorites.









Akitas, especially black and white.









While toys aren't usually my thing, I just love this Pomeranian.


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

Megalodon said:


> Greater Swiss Mountain Dog. One of my absolute favorites.


LOVE the Greater Swiss! OMG.. I saw a few at a dog show and I was in awe.. I want one so bad!

lol anyway.. I also love all the bully breeds, but I guess I am kind of partial to the AB's now.









My baby boy, Sarge! 14 weeks old. 
In the pics he was 12 weeks.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

To me, there ain't nothin' more beautiful than my Viggo:










He is handsome when working, too:









Although I did fall in love with this liver bitch, that belongs to a friend of mine in England:


----------



## nitrojedi (Mar 5, 2009)

I am biased, but I really like the looks of my Dogue De Bordeux George !


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

nitrojedi said:


> I am biased, but I really like the looks of my Dogue De Bordeux George !


GORGEOUS! I am so in love with this breed.. it is my second favourite (1st Boxer).. I really wanted a DDB, but compromised with my family and got a American Bulldog.

I am in awe!!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Hee! DDB! A friend of mine has a DDB...his name is Buck xD

Man, I bet he's huge now...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I think a dog that knows he is attractive is pretty cool. 









and... Oliver wanted to say... Beautiful is a dog with *EXTRA* charming characteristics like his Hollywood smile. 








ha ha ha ha


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

any dog working is beautiful to me, especially border collies!









(not my picture)









pic from http://www.whitecloversheepfarm.com/sh-gallery.htm


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Hey! That's Ulf Kintzel's place!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

For me, this is one of the most beautiful dogs in the world. 










Two more;









Sorry, my bias is showing


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Hey! That's Ulf Kintzel's place!


I live about 45 minutes away from there. I was thinking of seeing if Nash would be inclined to sheep tending, but I don't have any $$ to pursue training right now and I don't know if he would let a gsd with an uknown history on his sheep.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I love you and I hate you x.x I love you more...can I come live with you for awhile? xD

He has an opening for a student!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Xeph said:


> I love you and I hate you x.x I love you more...can I come live with you for awhile? xD
> 
> He has an opening for a student!


I don't think you would want to live here . . . we are living with Julie's family and it ain't fun, lol. You could hide in the basement if you wanted to I guess though, lol. 

I saw that he has an opening, I wish I had money! I think Nash would be really good at tending, he seems to do it naturally with people and large groups of dogs. He is always trying to keep everyone together. He also likes to collect toys into piles (Lloyd does too). At work when we get the kiddy pools out he puts all of the kongs into the kiddie pools and then the other dogs take them out, he puts them back in . . . keeps everyone busy, haha.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

wabanafcr said:


> To me, there ain't nothin' more beautiful than my Viggo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both gorgeous!


----------



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

All the dogs here ARE beautiful, but I'm partial to our 10 month old Schnoodle Stella!

She has the sweetest face...and what a personality!!!!!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Add me to the bias list!!! :










Gizmo, my gorgeous 14 month old Papillon.










Roxy, my precious princess..4 month old Papillon


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

PappyMom said:


> Add me to the bias list!!! :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, they're almost exactly the same ages as my two youngest!


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

Megalodon said:


> Greater Swiss Mountain Dog. One of my absolute favorites.


But they are peeing bark machines who jump on and off couches when they know you aren't paying attention *jk* er, kinda.










Of course I think Leonbergers are gorgeous as well...










But the pups have no shame!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i guess i'm just as biased as the next person, but if just based on breeds akitas and huskies are on the top of my list too!
esp the agouti huskies ( my keno is my dream pup) and reds ( my koozie)! and pinto akitas ( my izzy) are very striking too!









gorgeous no?!









i just love this akita, i wish i could get one from his line!

for my unbaised breed
















i want to own one of these dogs someday!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I think he is beautiful, but I may be biased. 

8 days










8 weeks










22 months


----------

